#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης σε άδεια νομιμοποίησης με Ν.4014/2011

## sotoscv

Σε διώροφο κατάστημα χωρίς άδεια γίνεται σήμερα Νομιμοποίηση με Ν4014/2011. Το ισογειο κτίστηκε πριν το 1979 [Νόμος Γκαράζ 960/79] και ο Α' Όροφος μεταγενέστερα. Το ερώτημα μου είναι πως θα υπολογιστούν οι Θέσεις Στάθμευσης ? Σαν νέα οικοδομή ή σαν προσθήκη?

----------


## Xάρης

Κατά τη νομιμοποίηση χρησιμοποιείς τις διατάξεις που ίσχυαν την εποχή κατασκευής του αυθαιρέτου.
Η περίπτωσή σου είναι σύνθετη και ίσως έχει όλες τις πιθανές απαντήσεις, ανάλογα του υπαλλήλου που θα ελέγξει τον φάκελο.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου οι θέσεις στάθμευσης θα υπολογιστούν μόνο για το τμήμα της κατασκευής για το οποίο βάση του χρόνου κατασκευής απαιτούνταν, δηλαδή μόνο για τον όροφο.

Σκεφτείτε το εξής:
Το ισόγειο είναι κατασκευασμένο σε εποχή που δεν απαιτούνταν ο υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης και είναι εμβαδού 1.000τμ.
Ο όροφος είναι σε εποχή που απαιτούνταν ο υπολογισμός θέσεων στάθμευσης και είναι εμβαδού 20τμ.
Είναι δυνατόν για 20τμ να απαιτείται να υπολογίσουμε θέσεις στάθμευσης και για τα υπόλοιπα 1.000τμ του ισογείου;
Δεν το θεωρώ λογικό.

----------

sotoscv

----------


## sotoscv

Σε Ευχαριστώ πολύ!Αυτή την άποψη έχω κι εγω. Συμφωνω μαζί σου.

----------

